# My new High White Pilbarensis



## Reptiles101 (Jun 29, 2014)

Hey everyone, wanted to share my newest addition a beautiful female Pilbarensis I got off of Red-Ink on here and I couldn't have been happier with her  Down below is a little photo shoot I did earlier today. I'm hopeful to breed her with my little male Leo and get some bubs this season 
















Enjoy! 

PS I'll be adding more pictures soon Lol


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 29, 2014)

Gorgeous little Critter, thanks for sharing


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 29, 2014)

She is lovely  i just love their bobbly eyes  2 cute!


----------



## kitten_pheonix (Jun 29, 2014)

I wouldnt say thats high white by any current standard sorry, nice gecko though.


----------



## sharky (Jun 29, 2014)

Nice one!  Good luck with your breeding project


----------



## Alternative (Jun 29, 2014)

kitten_pheonix said:


> I wouldnt say thats high white by any current standard sorry, nice gecko though.


I Was thinking the Exact same thing.


----------



## champagne (Jun 29, 2014)

kitten_pheonix said:


> I wouldnt say thats high white by any current standard sorry, nice gecko though.



they are defiantly increased white compared to normal pilbs and high white is clearly stating what direction the project is working towards...


----------



## kitten_pheonix (Jun 29, 2014)

champagne said:


> they are defiantly increased white compared to normal pilbs and high white is clearly stating what direction the project is working towards...



I dont see where he said it was a high white project?
It looks like a normal to me with a lightend stripe. 
I have high whites, and normals.


----------



## Alternative (Jun 29, 2014)

champagne said:


> they are defiantly increased white compared to normal pilbs and high white is clearly stating what direction the project is working towards...


It may be a Indication of where the project may be leading But by no means should that animal be classed as high white... It may have increased white but that doesn't make it "high white" lovely looking animal none the less tho.


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 29, 2014)

Does it really matter!? :/ high white or not its a neat lil gecko and reptiles101 wasnt asking if you all thought it was. Why cant people just think things sometimes.


----------



## Reptiles101 (Jun 29, 2014)

Cheers guys, so she's not a high white, doesn't really matter she's still beautiful I think. Thanks for telling me though. At least I've learnt she's not. By the way [MENTION=26560]kitten_pheonix[/MENTION] can u post some pictures of your high whites? so I can see what a real high white looks like


----------



## Red-Ink (Jun 29, 2014)

- - - Updated - - -

Feed her and spray her mate, she's looking a bit dehydrated...


----------



## Reptiles101 (Jun 29, 2014)

Oh okay then she'll get her colour back? thanks [MENTION=15544]Red-Ink[/MENTION]


----------



## Alternative (Jun 29, 2014)

montysrainbow said:


> Does it really matter!? :/ high white or not its a neat lil gecko and reptiles101 wasnt asking if you all thought it was. Why cant people just think things sometimes.


Love it's a reptile a site and people are allowed to post there opinions.


----------



## Red-Ink (Jun 29, 2014)

Reptiles101 said:


> Oh okay then she'll get her colour back? thanks @Red-Ink



Yeah mate... once you've got her properly heated up and hydrated she'll look a lot better. Paired properly she will add to a good breeding project.


----------



## kitten_pheonix (Jun 29, 2014)

Hope this works.




The white stays white 24/7 and doesnt change.


----------



## Reptiles101 (Jun 29, 2014)

Whoa he's so awesome! So that's what a high white looks like? Incredible.


----------



## Red-Ink (Jun 29, 2014)

[MENTION=26560]kitten_pheonix[/MENTION]... so that's high white but this animal isn't?


----------



## Reptiles101 (Jun 29, 2014)

Is that the female I got off of u yesterday? I actually think she's a bit more whiter than your one kitten_Pheonix


----------



## kitten_pheonix (Jun 29, 2014)

Red-Ink said:


> [MENTION=26560]kitten_pheonix[/MENTION]... so that's high white but this animal isn't?



The image that reptiles101 posted doesnt have white on it. 
All the whites I have don't loose the white even when the rest of the colours are in the dark phase. Its always a pure white.


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 29, 2014)

Sharmuta said:


> Love it's a reptile a site and people are allowed to post there opinions.


Love my point was Reptile101 wasnt asking for opinions. They were simply showing off their new pride n joy [emoji16]


----------



## Red-Ink (Jun 29, 2014)

Reptiles101 said:


> Is that the female I got off of u yesterday? I actually think she's a bit more whiter than your one kitten_Pheonix



Yeah mate... Like I said to you get her heated up (as I have been cooling them) and hydrated (as she's looking a bit dry) and that's how she will look.

- - - Updated - - -



kitten_pheonix said:


> The image that reptiles101 posted doesnt have white on it.
> All the whites I have don't loose the white even when the rest of the colours are in the dark phase. Its always a pure white.



Same animal..


----------



## Reptiles101 (Jun 29, 2014)

That makes a lot of sense now thanks [MENTION=15544]Red-Ink[/MENTION], so that means she'll be ready to mate with my male? or is that the other way around?


----------



## Red-Ink (Jun 29, 2014)

Reptiles101 said:


> That makes a lot of sense now thanks @Red-Ink, so that means she'll be ready to mate with my male? or is that the other way around?



Mating will be up to her lol....

I would monitor them closely as she can be a bit nasty at times...


----------



## Reptiles101 (Jun 29, 2014)

Awesome thanks [MENTION=15544]Red-Ink[/MENTION] I've noticed she can be a bit nasty Lol


----------



## Red-Ink (Jun 29, 2014)

Reptiles101 said:


> Awesome thanks @Red-Ink I've noticed she can be a bit nasty Lol



Hey mate....

What the hell is this?

http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/rese.../high-white-line-knob-tailed-gecko/1050444960


----------



## mummabear (Jun 29, 2014)

Lol. How much did he pay for it Red Ink?


----------



## Red-Ink (Jun 29, 2014)

mummabear said:


> Lol. How much did he pay for it Red Ink?



Looks like he's trying to flip her for $100 more than I sold her for and the very next day too...


----------



## mummabear (Jun 29, 2014)

Dear oh dear.


----------



## Red-Ink (Jun 29, 2014)

@Reptiles101 I know your just a kid but what the hell man! You do know you need to keep her for six month legally hey? Then you're on a thread here banging on about how much you like her? It's your number on the ad so I know it's you selling her!

Last time I sell to anybody I don't know.... I don't breed my animals just to have people try and flip them!


----------



## 2.3casper (Jun 30, 2014)

*Not cool*

That's not cool at all forget having to keep,her for six m don't bye,it if your just looking to,flip it . That's sad and not good for animal . Why would you not want to see it breed and have little one and you get to see them get big for a bit or even just to have a really nice animal to tell the truth I would love to have something that looked like that in my connection


----------



## slide (Jun 30, 2014)

Nobody comment till I get back from the shops with my popcorn, this is gona be good


----------



## champagne (Jun 30, 2014)

kitten_pheonix said:


> Hope this works.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



did you actually look at the photos posted? your animal has the same amount of white as the high white animal you are claiming aren't high white, they just haven't been photo shopped enhanced like your photos lol....

As for flipping the animals it happens all the time a lot of people don't keep for the 6 months and the rule is quiet stupid... its ok for pet shops to house reptiles so that hundreds of people can see them and then sell within 6 months but when a private keeper does it, its bad for the animal... Personally I haven't sold single keepers but I have brought whole clutches and multiple animals that ''have to sold as a pair/trio'' chosen what I wanted and sold the rest before 6 months


----------



## kitten_pheonix (Jun 30, 2014)

champagne said:


> did you actually look at the photos posted? your animal has the same amount of white as the high white animal you are claiming aren't high white, they just haven't been photo shopped enhanced like your photos lol....
> 
> As for flipping the animals it happens all the time a lot of people don't keep for the 6 months and the rule is quiet stupid... its ok for pet shops to house reptiles so that hundreds of people can see them and then sell within 6 months but when a private keeper does it, its bad for the animal... Personally I haven't sold single keepers but I have brought whole clutches and multiple animals that ''have to sold as a pair/trio'' chosen what I wanted and sold the rest before 6 months



The original photos show no white at all. Only a cream stripe. 
And considering I dont own photoshop I find it rather hard to photoshop pictures that image is straight out of the camera.
And as for the 6mth law being stupid, it doesn't matter its in the rules for a reason
Just to show you its photo taken while its dull, on a galaxy phone


----------



## champagne (Jun 30, 2014)

kitten_pheonix said:


> The original photos show no white at all. Only a cream stripe.
> And considering I dont own photoshop I find it rather hard to photoshop pictures that image is straight out of the camera.



lol yeah you might want to go and have another look... you can see the white on the legs, toes, behind the eyes on the head, on the tail ect and your photos are clearly enhanced... and red ink already said the photo he posted is of the same ''not high white'' animal.


----------



## kitten_pheonix (Jun 30, 2014)

champagne said:


> lol yeah you might want to go and have another look... you can see the white on the legs, toes, behind the eyes on the head, on the tail ect and your photos are clearly enhanced... and red ink already said the photo he posted is of the same ''not high white'' animal.



I suggest you go and have another look. As I said I do NOT oownphotoshop. And also do NOT possess the ability to use photo manipulation programs the most I can do is turn one black and white.


----------



## champagne (Jun 30, 2014)

Reptiles101 said:


>



You can clearly see the white on this animal... Your high white only has a small amount of more white then this one but is clearly displaying better due to not being stressed and being kept in the correct conditions. As for the 6 month rule being there for a reason can you explain what they are?


----------



## Red-Ink (Jun 30, 2014)

Reptiles101 said:


> Hey everyone, wanted to share my newest addition a beautiful female Pilbarensis I got off of Red-Ink on here and I couldn't have been happier with her  Down below is a little photo shoot I did earlier today. I'm hopeful to breed her with my little male Leo and get some bubs this season
> 
> 
> Enjoy!
> ...



Could'nt be happier alright... I'd be really happy too to try and make $100 dollars the very next day. Mate the word is out your name is mud amongst gecko keepers.


----------



## Snowman (Jun 30, 2014)

The reptile game brings these creatures out of the woodwork. Don't get too jaded by him Redink. Hopefully he's a minority.


----------



## kitten_pheonix (Jun 30, 2014)

Red-Ink said:


> Could'nt be happier alright... I'd be really happy too to try and make $100 dollars the very next day. Mate the word is out your name is mud amongst gecko keepers.


Hes been banned from one gecko group due to this behavior. 
I hope you didnt take my posts offensivly red ink. I was going off my whites that keep there white 24/7. 
I assume as mine are kept in what I know to be good conditions and health they dont change by much. If hes not keeping them properly. Which I assume is the case due to some of his past posts. 
Unfortunately there are alot of his type getting around.


----------



## Red-Ink (Jun 30, 2014)

kitten_pheonix said:


> Hes been banned from one gecko group due to this behavior.
> I hope you didnt take my posts offensivly red ink. I was going off my whites that keep there white 24/7.
> I assume as mine are kept in what I know to be good conditions and health they dont change by much. If hes not keeping them properly. Which I assume is the case due to some of his past posts.
> Unfortunately there are alot of his type getting around.



No of fence at all kitten... Thats why I posted better pics of the animal to try and clear it up.


----------



## Jacknife (Jun 30, 2014)

champagne said:


> As for the 6 month rule being there for a reason can you explain what they are?



The 6 month rule is in place so private breeders cannot set up large scale commercial breeding programs and circumvent trade law, or use their private license to operate on a retail level of buying and on selling multitudes of animals.


----------



## champagne (Jun 30, 2014)

Red-Ink said:


> Could'nt be happier alright... I'd be really happy too to try and make $100 dollars the very next day. Mate the word is out your name is mud amongst gecko keepers.



I understand why you personally are upset but I don't understand why other people have a problem with sell on reptiles... Pet shops do the exact same thing and it must not be bad or have any ill effects on the animal otherwise why would parks and wildlife allow these reptiles to be displayed in high traffic areas and then sold?

- - - Updated - - -



Jacknife said:


> The 6 month rule is in place so private breeders cannot set up large scale commercial breeding programs and circumvent trade law, or use their private license to operate on a retail level of buying and on selling multitudes of animals.



wake up... snake ranch is only a small scale none commercial breeding program is it?


----------



## Jacknife (Jun 30, 2014)

champagne said:


> wake up... snake ranch is only a small scale none commercial breeding program is it?



I highly doubt they're running off one persons private license.
And you asked why the law was there, not whether respected people are or are not breaking them. I remember why I blocked you now...


----------



## Reptiles101 (Jun 30, 2014)

Hey [MENTION=15544]Red-Ink[/MENTION] It's not like that she was benign extremely aggressive towards my male and I didn't know what to do I got concered ... and then I posted pics of her on here and Kitten said it wasn't high white and I thought but you said it was and she was saying it wasn't.


----------



## Red-Ink (Jun 30, 2014)

Reptiles101 said:


> Hey @Red-Ink It's not like that she was benign extremely aggressive towards my male and I didn't know what to do I got concered ... and then I posted pics of her on here and Kitten said it wasn't high white and I thought but you said it was and she was saying it wasn't.



No worries... must be the reason she was advertised for $100 more than you paid hey?... but whatever. I'm done with you.


----------



## Reptiles101 (Jun 30, 2014)

Hey don't take it the wrong ok I got rid of the ad lets just forgot it happened


----------



## champagne (Jun 30, 2014)

Reptiles101 said:


> Hey don't take it the wrong ok I got rid of the ad lets just forgot it happened



too late... your name is mud in the gecko community and no one will want anything to do with you lol. I love it when people say that like they are some reptile breeding god lol. Personally I think you should stop buying animals and work on looking after them correctly


----------



## MR_BALMAIN69 (Jun 30, 2014)

Reptiles101 said:


> Hey @Red-Ink It's not like that she was benign extremely aggressive towards my male and I didn't know what to do I got concered ... and then I posted pics of her on here and Kitten said it wasn't high white and I thought but you said it was and she was saying it wasn't.



This is why I would never sell any of my Levis Levis to a nubile , you have Kitten bagging the crap out of you then you have the hide to use her as an excuse ? The Pilb looks like what the breeder stated and sold you , look after the Gecko and you will see her appearance enhance once cared for and hydrated properly , not only do you have a stressed out Pilb but a stressed out breeder , I would be getting her onto some red sand and misting her dailly until she starts to move around spritely.

I don't know the breeder or the persons opinion you rely on so strongly but I would suggest you take the Pilb off the for sale listing and just take care of her , geckos are not something you can just say Nah and return at once , if you live on the GC message me in 6 months and I will take her off your hands and have her in her own viv with a buddy and RED sand.

Im sorry if I sound sharp but this thread is getting nasty , you are prolonging it like a spoilt child with a 16gb iPhone and all because your mate has a 32gb ! Get my drift now snap out of it aye. Nice Pilbs by the way guys.


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 30, 2014)

Almost choked on my popcorn. Lol this thread went a little off the rails. I shouldnt laugh though on a more serious note [MENTION=34927]reptiles1[/MENTION]01 matey dont be afraid to ask for help. Pm someone (seller maybe) and let them know your concerns. I understand u may have panicked a little....no body is perfect and we learn from our mistakes. I hope she settles in nicely and im sure if u take some of the advice you have recieved on here she will be just fine


----------



## Reptiles101 (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks [MENTION=32876]montysrainbow[/MENTION], It was just a surprise to me how aggressive she was. I've definitely learnt from my mistake this time. Yeah I hope she settles down soon as she is a beautiful gecko just with a bit of an nasty attitude Lol


----------



## WomaBoy (Jun 30, 2014)

Reptiles101 said:


> Thanks [MENTION=32876]montysrainbow[/MENTION], It was just a surprise to me how aggressive she was. I've definitely learnt from my mistake this time. Yeah I hope she settles down soon as she is a beautiful gecko just with a bit of an nasty attitude Lol


How long ago did you buy the gecko?


----------



## Reptiles101 (Jun 30, 2014)

Yesterday but all my other geckos when I bought them were fine no aggression at all


----------



## WomaBoy (Jun 30, 2014)

Reptiles101 said:


> Yesterday but all my other geckos when I bought them were fine no aggression at all


Maybe this one needs a little more time to settle in? If im wrong tell me haha, im used to having snakes that take 1-2 weeks to fully settle in.


----------



## Reptiles101 (Jun 30, 2014)

Ok I'll do that @WomaBoy But the seller never told me she was this aggressive, he just said she bites. Lol


----------



## WomaBoy (Jun 30, 2014)

In this thread he says that she can be nasty, my advice would be leave her alone for a while, no uncessary contact besides cleaning and feeding and stuff, then try again once she is settled in. Once again, if this is wrong please correct me! haha


----------



## Reptiles101 (Jun 30, 2014)

Alright I'll just leave her be then, nar that's pretty right what you've just said


----------



## WomaBoy (Jun 30, 2014)

Sweet as! One last thing, enjoy the amazing reptile Red Ink as sold you, shes beautiful! Who cares about what anyone thinks, as long as she is beautiful to you, why does it matter if she falls under the "high white" category! And if once you do what red ink had told you, she will defienetly be in that category anyway! Enjoy


----------



## Reptiles101 (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks [MENTION=34716]WomaBoy[/MENTION] I don't know why everyone's at each other, I posted pics of her on here and got criticised that she's not high white by @Kitten_phonix when Red-Ink told me she was!


----------



## WomaBoy (Jun 30, 2014)

Just be proud of the amazing animal you have, thank Red-Ink for the amazing animal you now own, and forget what everyone else says


----------



## kitten_pheonix (Jun 30, 2014)

I really dont see how anything I said could make you try and sell her for $100 more than what you paid. 
Not every gecko has a calm temperament. 
Own up for your own actions rather than trying to pin it on others.


----------



## Red-Ink (Jun 30, 2014)

champagne said:


> too late... your name is mud in the gecko community and no one will want anything to do with you lol. I love it when people say that like they are some reptile breeding god lol. Personally I think you should stop buying animals and work on looking after them correctly




I am a reptile breeding god... clearly my animals jump $100 in value overnight.


----------



## Snowman (Jun 30, 2014)

Red-Ink said:


> I am a reptile breeding god... clearly my animals jump $100 in value overnight.


$250 if you signed it!


----------



## champagne (Jun 30, 2014)

Red-Ink said:


> I am a reptile breeding god... clearly my animals jump $100 in value overnight.



I read it more as sold it to a newbie under priced due to being aggressive and hard to breed... did you make sure he understood how to house it correctly? because going off the photos he is have some trouble... maybe if you were a reptile breeding god you would make sure you are being a responsible seller as well...


----------



## Reptiles101 (Jun 30, 2014)

Guys for your information I'm not a newbie at this I've got more geckos and I house them all properly including her, I only put her into that little tub to get some proper images of her ... but since u guys have nothing nice to say I won't post anything else on here.


----------



## Red-Ink (Jun 30, 2014)

champagne said:


> I read it more as sold it to a newbie under priced due to being aggressive and hard to breed... did you make sure he understood how to house it correctly? because going off the photos he is have some trouble... maybe if you were a reptile breeding god you would make sure you are being a responsible seller as well...



The "Newbie" he told me his been keeping geckos for a while and had a full set up for them.

Did all of that from the get go mate... Even went in to check the set up and said to him it needs a mist. Told him from the get go when he asked if she was going to be OK with his male that she can be a bit nasty at times and to watch them (said it again when I dropped her off to his place myself - now many breeding Gods do that?). I said to make sure there are plenty of hides in the enclosure if he's going to house them together. Told him she was just being cooled with a male and she may already be gravid as well.. no agression with the male she was with by the way.

I even put up pics on here to show the true look of the animal to ease his confusion.... never advertised her as high white either. What I told him was she comes from a high white line. Even told him on the day if he could find a male with a similar look that he may get some full stripes of her as the high white is not a proven genetic trait and is possibly polygenic.

Short of cleaning and feeding for him... not much I could do I guess.


----------



## Freeloader (Jun 30, 2014)

Geez Red Ink you have over photo shopped the pic of that pilb. You can't get them like that. i believe every word the kids says.


----------



## Reptiles101 (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks [MENTION=2998]Freeloader[/MENTION] I knew I was right, I hate people who will photoshop images to make the gecko/s look nicer than they actually are .....


----------



## Red-Ink (Jun 30, 2014)

Freeloader said:


> Geez Red Ink you have over photo shopped the pic of that pilb. You can't get them like that. i believe every word the kids says.


@Freeloader.. now look what you've started Scott lol The mum of that pilb was the one I got off you, you photoshop genius!
@Reptiles101... get @Freeloader to explain to you his comment.

- - - Updated - - -



Reptiles101 said:


> Thanks @Freeloader I knew I was right, I hate people who will photoshop images to make the gecko/s look nicer than they actually are .....



Yeah... I hate decietful people who try and make a quick buck off others... guess we both have something we hate. Agressive and not high white, so by your reasoning she should be worth more than what you paid for huh?


----------



## Reptiles101 (Jun 30, 2014)

Lol .. [MENTION=15544]Red-Ink[/MENTION] I don't know what to believe, I just want to be sure I hadn't bought something that wasn't what it was ... that image u sent isn't what she looks like at all!


----------



## Alternative (Jun 30, 2014)

Reptiles101 said:


> I won't post anything else on here.


Yet you keep posting? Come on selling a gecko cause its aggressive? LOL your acting like its a 12 foot scrub python...


----------



## Reptiles101 (Jun 30, 2014)

Posting my new additions I won't do anymore, this debate is going off the rails so much its not nice anymore Lol, Well then if I'm a just a "NEWBIE" @Red-Ink and don't know how to care for her properally have her back then, IDK If u didn't like me when u saw me and were not happy with me having her why didn't u say something?

But guys stop with this debate it's been going for hours today ... Stop worrying about that ad that I put up It's gone now ... Let just pretend it didn't happen! Lol


----------



## Freeloader (Jun 30, 2014)

Sorry son the horse has well and truly bolted.


----------



## bredli (Jun 30, 2014)

It's back left foot looks funny.


----------



## Freeloader (Jun 30, 2014)

Couldn't resist the chance to stir the pot RI. Reptiles 101 how would you have covered that sale in your wildlife record book.
DP I would have got you on multiple charges. Could of ended up in court. She was too aggressive would not have been a defence. Red Ink would have to be the most relaxed bloke I know, but you have certainly got him seeing red.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 30, 2014)

Reptiles101 I don't believe Red Ink was mad at you during the sale ( otherwise as said he wouldn't sell to you ), I don't even think it's the fact you put it up for sale cause you panicked. The problem lies within that you put up the price $100 to gain extra money. This will be a good lesson for you. Take it on the chin and just learn from it. God knows how many people I have rightfully offended on this website but I have always learned from it.


----------



## Reptiles101 (Jun 30, 2014)

@Freeloader, I haven't done anything wrong! I wrote it in my wildlife book as I would've with every gecko I buy ... @Red-Ink the gecko is missing a few toes and her eye looks a bit funny and @Red-Ink never mentioned that to me but it doesn't matter now, I'm keeping her properly, I'm spraying her and I've just chucked in a few crickets for her to munch on, so she's keeping hydrated and well fed.


----------



## champagne (Jun 30, 2014)

Reptiles101 said:


> @Freeloader, I haven't done anything wrong! I wrote it in my wildlife book as I would've with every gecko I buy ... @Red-Ink the gecko is missing a few toes and her eye looks a bit funny and @Red-Ink never mentioned that to me but it doesn't matter now, I'm keeping her properly, I'm spraying her and I've just chucked in a few crickets for her to munch on, so she's keeping hydrated and well fed.



really? you didn't mention you weren't happy with the gecko in your first post but now you got called out you start pointing out how unhappy you are?


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 30, 2014)

My phone has not stopped beeping all day! Subscribing to this thread was a bad idea lol but its like when my coastal gos outside 4 toilet time i dont wanna watch but i always do


----------



## Freeloader (Jun 30, 2014)

But you intended to sell the gecko hence the for sale ad you posted. If you had problems with the gecko they should have been bought up before you handed over the money. Now you are trying to smear Red Ink's rep by saying he sold you a dud gecko.


----------



## champagne (Jun 30, 2014)

Freeloader said:


> But you intended to sell the gecko hence the for sale ad you posted. If you had problems with the gecko they should have been bought up before you handed over the money. Now you are trying to smear Red Ink's rep by saying he sold you a dud gecko.



tit for tat really, red ink has name bashed him amongst all of the ''gecko community'' and has now told him that no one is going to deal with him. I think its pretty clear what has happen here tho.


----------



## Reptiles101 (Jun 30, 2014)

I couldn't check her out probably because when I picked her up @Red-Ink said she bites so I quickly put her in the tank i set up but really looked at her when I was taking photos of her. I think he's smeared my rep more than I did to him .. @Red-Ink If u want her back u can have her back I'm not being rude just asking if your worried about me having her. I don't know why @Red-Ink didn't do it through a PM rather then go tell the world, now i've got a bad rep!


----------



## champagne (Jun 30, 2014)

I think you have smeared you own rep more then red has... why would you not check over a new animal, why wouldn't you already be misting and caring for it correctly and how can you not see that it is a high white animal? you said your not a newbie but clearly have no idea.


----------



## Reptiles101 (Jun 30, 2014)

I had been misting and doing all that, Look back and see what Kitten wrote, she said it's not so maybe she doesn't see that.


----------



## Freeloader (Jun 30, 2014)

Mate it's a gecko not a crocodile you could have picked it up and inspected it.


----------



## champagne (Jun 30, 2014)

Reptiles101 said:


> I had been misting and doing all that, Look back and see what Kitten wrote, she said it's not so maybe she doesn't see that.



you said you were selling it because it wasn't high white like red said it was... and you can see that the gecko is needs more hydration, which would explain the difference in photos not photo shopped images which you were happy to instantly jump on a second ago lol. I think its time you should stop digging the hole and try to learn more about what you are trying to keep.


----------



## kitten_pheonix (Jun 30, 2014)

A good liar has a good memory, if you don't it shows with the 100 different stories you try and tell. 
You have given and changed YOUR excuse multiple times. 
YOU bought the gecko and then proceeded to try and sell it, at a higher rate then you bought it. 
You have said at the start you were happy with it, then are now saying your not. 
As my geckos are kept in the right conditions none have ever lost colour this much, they are also a different line to what is local to myself and the people I have spoken to have had the same with theres of the gecko maintaining the white, however I did discover one or 2 other lines that the stripe does dull down from white. 
As I said before, own up to your own decisions and take responsibility for them. 
And also geckos don't have teeth, what would it of done? Gum you?


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 30, 2014)

I think that this thread takes out thread of the year.lol . It does prove that with social media someone is always watching you and if you are deceitful you will be caught out. Love the gecko pictures by the way and I am hoping to get some pilbs after my holiday.


----------



## Sean_L (Jun 30, 2014)

Not wanting to stir but geckos do indeed have teeth, kitten. Haha. 
Continue folks.


----------



## Trimeresurus (Jun 30, 2014)

Oh man this is the best thread in a looong time.




Freeloader said:


> Mate it's a gecko not a crocodile you could have picked it up and inspected it.



I laughed too hard at this.


----------



## junglepython2 (Jun 30, 2014)

If you thought you were jibbed by the seller and it wasn't high white, why on Earth would you use "High White" in your own add and put the price up?!?

Maybe Red-Ink can include a pair a welding gloves in future sales to protect future buyers from his savage beasts.


----------



## Fil_14 (Jun 30, 2014)

I heard Luis Suarez is looking for a little biter. I'm sure he can afford extra $100 too. 


Fil...


----------



## TNT78 (Jul 2, 2014)

Please don't stop. Can the main characters in this love story please post some angry-faced selfies? Please?


----------



## Reptiles101 (Jul 20, 2014)

Hey guys, just wanted to say that the female pilbarensis I purchased off of @Red-Ink a few weeks ago has really settled in well, she's defiantly improved since I got her, I've been spraying her and feeding her and her colour is really looking superb!  Oh she really loves her crickets haha. I'll try and get some more photos of her real soon


----------

